# would they work well



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have the monitor audio 8 as fronts and as centre

and can anybody tell me would the jbl 580 speakers work well would they sound great work seamlessly intergrate well with the monitor audio 8 fronts and centre
thanks


----------

